# Miss Piggy - Schönheits-OPs misslungen?



## Mandalorianer (20 Dez. 2010)

*Miss Piggy - Schönheits-OPs misslungen?​*
Es ist schon irgendwie traurig, dass sich viele Hollywood-Darstellerinnen, die es wirklich nicht nötig haben, unters Messer legen. Neuestes Beauty-Opfer: Miss Piggy. Die Schweine-Lady hat es offensichtlich mit Schönheits-Behandlungen übertrieben und ist jetzt kaum noch wieder zu erkennen, wie neue Fotos zeigen. Sehen wir etwa eine hormonbehandelte oder umoperierte Miss Piggy? 



 

 



​

Die Beweis-Fotos entstanden am Rande der Dreharbeiten zum neuen Kinofilm *„The Greatest Muppets Movie Ever Made”* in Los Angeles. Vielleicht handelt es sich aber auch um ein männliches Lookalike? Die Auflösung dürfte noch einige Zeit auf sich warten lassen - der Streifen soll erst im Dezember 2011 in die Kinos kommen.

Zum Cast gehören übrigens auch die menschlichen Darsteller Jason Segel, Amy Adams, Chris Cooper und Rashida Jones. Unter anderem werden auch Jack Black, Emily Blunt, Lady Gaga, Ricky Gervais und Jean-Claude Van Damme in Cameo-Rollen zu sehen sein.

*zu geil 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Stefan102 (20 Dez. 2010)

Schönheits-OP ganz klar misslungen - so wie immer


----------



## Q (20 Dez. 2010)

Das ist bestimmt ihr Bruder oder Vater


----------

